# The new TT rig is finally released



## Jason303 (Mar 13, 2013)

Slick looking bike:
First Look Gallery: Fuji Norcom TT Bikes | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos

View attachment 280070


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

They did a very good job with the frame ... but lacked development in other areas. The handle bar is "Horrible" and the battery on the seat tube showed lack of foresight since Shimano now has internal battery options.

The biggest problem overall ... the bar. Yea, you can change it out for something better, but the bike should come with something better to start with, especially on the upper end models. No hidden cables is unacceptable at this point with TT/Tri bikes.

View attachment 280179


I'm sure they will get the battery inside the bike before too long ... though it isn't an issue if you are using non-Di2 components.

The sizing is a bit odd also ... Long/Low on smaller sizes and short/tall on bigger models.

The hidden front brake cable is a good design ... I'll give them credit there.

Basically ... the low end bikes will be great, the upper end bikes will need some component swapping. Not a bad bike overall, but with a little more attention to detail it could have been an "Outstanding" bike that would rival other top end bikes on the market for less money.


----------

